# 1st cycle clomid taken need advise please?



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

hey all i finished taking 1st cycle of clomid on tuesday!! any ideas when i will ov my hubby goes back to plymouth tomorrow after a weeks holiday and then next sat i go to plymouth to wave him off on the monday! do you think there will be anychance of conciving on those 4 days as then he leaves for 7 months 

i read somewhere that you ov 3 days after you taken your last tablet is this true if so that was yesterday so today im oving and tomorrow but then next week i wont be am i right as im getting so confussed with it!!! my hubby had also had to do another seman sample on thurs afternoon at 2 and then we had sex about 12 last night is this enough time to get his seman count right or do i need to leave it longer or is over night enough?? if so we can try tonight and then tomorrow afternoon before he goes back takecare lv selinaxxxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi **Mrs S.L .B** 

There is no definate answer to when you will OV unfortunaly, everyone is differant. All I can say is you will do no harm in trying when you can. They do normally say to have BMS every other day but in your circumstances I would say go for it and lots of luck      

Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to you on your first post with some information 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133022.0

You would usually ovulate around 5-7 days after taking the last clomid pill but we're all completely different so this is just an average and there's no way of knowing exactly when you're going to ovulate.

Not sure what you mean about getting his semen count right ? Sperm can live for around 3-5 days (sometimes longer) but an egg only survives for about 12-24 hours once released. If your DH's sperm count (not semen, this is the fluid that contains the sperm) is fine then you can have plenty of sex and should be fine as there is constantly sperm maturing...if his count isn't so great then perhaps have sex every 2-3 days.

Just try to enjoy your last few days with your hubbie before he leaves and fingers crossed !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks you 2? sorry was in a rush typing this morning and what i was asking was about his sperm lmao!! jsut some1 said they have to leave it 48 hours for the spem to be right for a baby ectect but if i wait that long hell be in plymouth witch is 330miles away from me? then we have the same prob next weekend so well just keep trying everynight if it dosent work then in 7 months time hopefully there will be a chance so thanks all im keeping fingerscrossed for me!!!! takecare lv selinaxxxxxx


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

oh right thanks huni think well have to risk that as he only has a few days left:-(! before going to the gulf but we made love this morning but now going to not have it till late tomorrow before he leaves to go to ship gives him a bit of time for it to collect up lolo!! as so difficult doing it every other day as he not here!!! takecare lv selinaxxxx thanks allxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mrstrellis said:


> You're usually recommended to have sex every other day when ttc. I think this is because your dh's sperm needs a day or so to build up to its optimum level.
> 
> Doing it every day may affect the quality of his sperm.


Actually that's a complete myth....sorry 

When having IVF etc it's slightly different as they need a good quantity so they advise abstaining for no less than 60hrs and no more than 72hrs before I have EC....when ttc naturally it's slightly different as need as much fresh sperm ready and waiting for when egg released. I've had 2 different fertility consultants (one a highly reknowned consultant) to have as much sex as possible over the "fertile" period...every day, _at the very least_, every other day !

A single sperm takes approx 90 days to mature...BUT there are constantly millions of sperms maturing every day.

Sperm counts may be slightly lower if a man has frequent sex, but since each ejaculation contains millions of sperm this will not affect his ability to produce sufficient sperm. The quantity may be a little lower if have sex every day but it certainly shouldn't effect the quality.

Here's some info...

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Intercourse_Timing_and_Frequency.html

"Your probability of conception is increased when you have intercourse multiple times in your fertile window. While it is true that sperm concentrations decrease slightly with increasing intercourse frequency, frequent intercourse is still more likely to result in conception than infrequent intercourse for couples with no male factor fertility issues. Each additional act of intercourse within your fertile window increases your probability of conception for that cycle."

"There is a common practice where many couples believe they have to save the man's ejaculate until the exact moment of ovulation. You don't really have to do that. In fact, having sex often ensures that the sperm in a man's ejaculate is as healthy as it can be. Storing it up can decrease its motility, so don't be tempted to put off intercourse until you ovulate, and don't abstain for more than seven days in a row."

"Ignore all the myths that the man will 'run out' of sperm if you have sex too often. On the contrary, some men have a drop in their sperm count if they don't ejaculate regularly. It is true that the density of sperm in each ejaculate diminishes with frequent orgasms. But remember that it takes only one healthy sperm to make it to the woman's Fallopian tubes during the time of ovulation. So density is less important than quality and motility here."

Obviously if a man's sperm quality and quantity is poor (below average) then probably best to have sex every other day but no longer than every 3 days, but if everything is fine then there is absolutely no harm in having sex every day.

Good luck.....and have fun 
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

aww bless you huni for all that info you have been a brilliant help? looks like well be trying every time i see him then? !! thanks! takecare lv selinaxxxxxxx


----------

